# Getting seeds out



## kweinert (Oct 23, 2017)

Anyone have any ideas on an easy (easier) way to get locust seeds out of the pods? 

Just an odd idea of casting some locust seeds and yellow leaves into blanks. Sort of a past and future kind of thought.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 23, 2017)

Small children? I find their nimble fingers and low wages ideal for jobs like that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 23, 2017)

Child labor


----------

